
Studios pushing earlier movie rentals amid growing pressures - JumpCrisscross
http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-cinemacon-movie-windows-20170316-story.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_axiosam
======
andrewclunn
All good news. Perhaps soon the theater will once again be synonymous with
live performance, while digital entertainment is for consumers to enjoy at
their leisure. With surround sound home systems, 3D TVs, and smart phones
everywhere, how long could this artificial scarcity last?

